# اتمنى ان ارى المسيح في منامي



## ميس (13 مايو 2008)

مرحبا
انا في الحقيقة مسلمة, لكني غير مقتنعة به. تعرفت على شاب و احببته من اول مرة لكن المشكلة هو انه مسيحي, لكني لم اتراجع و لم يتراجع هو الاخر, ربما اتيت الى طريقه كي يهدني. و حقا فعل, فانه يهدني باستمرار و يجاوب كل اسالتي, لكن المشكلة هي اني اريد حجة مقنعة كي اقتنع بان الاسلام غير موجود و ملفق و ان المسيح هو الحق, اتمنى بان ارى المسيح في منامي .
مشكلتي الثانية هي انني احب الشاب و هو يحبني وا تفقنا على الحل وهو, 
ان يعتنق الاسلام و يتزوجني لانني لا استطيع الزواج به وهو مسيحي, ثم ن\هب الى الخارج و ناخذ جنسية اخرى بديانة المسيحية كي يصبح اولادنا مسيحيون ايضا.
بدات فعلا بحب المسيح و الاقتناع به بعد تعرفي على هذا الشاب
ما رايكم؟ احتاج الى مساعدة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اتمنى ان ارى المسيح في منامي*

*



لكن المشكلة هي اني اريد حجة مقنعة كي اقتنع بان الاسلام غير موجود و ملفق و ان المسيح هو الحق, اتمنى بان ارى المسيح في منامي .​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اهلا بيكى يا ميس فى المنتدى 

انا فهمت من جملتك دى انك تتمنى ان المسيح يظهرلك 

علشان تتأكدى انه الاله الحى والدين الحقيقى 

وان الاسلام ملفق كما تقولين 

وسؤالى ليكى....

هل ظهر لكى محمد فى المنام لكى تقتنعى بالاسلام منذ البداية ؟ 

السيد المسيح له المجد قال طوبى لمن أمن ولم يرى 

وانا شايفة انك لو بتبحثى عن الاله الحقيقى حقااااااااا 

أكيد ربنا هينولك قلبك وتشوفى نوره بس أنتى أطلبى منه انه ينور قلبك 




مشكلتي الثانية هي انني احب الشاب و هو يحبني وا تفقنا على الحل وهو,
ان يعتنق الاسلام​

أنقر للتوسيع...


وهو ده الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

هرد عليكى بقول رب المجد من ينكرنى فى الارض انكره امام ابى فى السموات 

يعنى ده عمره ما هيكون حل 

وانتى من كلامك بتقولى ان هو  اللى عرفك على المسيح 

ازاى ممكن يفكر فى كده !!!!!!!!! *​


----------



## ميس (14 مايو 2008)

انا نا شفت محمد في منامي, معاك حق. و انا لو مش حاسه انه دينا غلط كان من الاساس ما فكرت في المسيحية, بس نفسي ربنا يعطيني نور , انا عرفت انه في ناس ارتئ لهم المسيح, نفسي اشوفه حتى لو في الحلم.
انا عندي سؤال عن المسيح: لما كان ربنا على صورة ابن ادم في الاقنوم الثاني في اورشليم , كيف كان يدير حال الدنيا و هو في هيئة بني ادم ؟ يعني ممكن يكون المسيح هو الرب و في نفس الوقت جالس معنا و يدير حال الدنيا في نفس الوقت؟
يمكن مش حل انه الشب ياسلم عشان نتزوج , بس انا بحبه كتير و حابه اكون مسيحية و ما بقدر اللا من خلاله, و في الاسلام المرتد يقتل و غير مسموح اتزوج بغير مسلم, و هو بحبني اكتر كمان, هاد الحل الوحيد اللي قدرنا نتوصلله. 
في عيد الميلاد و احد الشعانين و عيد الفصح اخديني معاه نصلي في الكنيسة و بجد حسيت باحساس كتير حلو و حسيت بقشعريرة و كانه هاد المكان الي لازم اكون فيه من زمان, احنا صلينا لربنا و طلبنا من يسوع و مريم انهم يساعدونا و ينورولنا الطريق. نفسي ارتاح


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اتمنى ان ارى المسيح في منامي*

*



: لما كان ربنا على صورة ابن ادم في الاقنوم الثاني في اورشليم , كيف كان يدير حال الدنيا و هو في هيئة بني ادم ؟ يعني ممكن يكون المسيح هو الرب و في نفس الوقت جالس معنا و يدير حال الدنيا في نفس الوقت؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بصى يا ميس الله طبيعته غير محدودة 

ومش معنى ان الله حل فى جسد انسان انه بقى محدود فى الجسد ده 

لا طبعا حاشاااااااااا فالله غير محدود 




يمكن مش حل انه الشب ياسلم عشان نتزوج , بس انا بحبه كتير و حابه اكون مسيحية و ما بقدر اللا من خلاله, و في الاسلام المرتد يقتل و غير مسموح اتزوج بغير مسلم, و هو بحبني اكتر كمان, هاد الحل الوحيد اللي قدرنا نتوصلله.
في عيد الميلاد و احد الشعانين و عيد الفصح اخديني معاه نصلي في الكنيسة و بجد حسيت باحساس كتير حلو و حسيت بقشعريرة و كانه هاد المكان الي لازم اكون فيه من زمان, احنا صلينا لربنا و طلبنا من يسوع و مريم انهم يساعدونا و ينورولنا الطريق. نفسي ارتاح​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بصراااااااحة انا مش عارفة أقولك ايه 

بس الحل اللى انتم أتوصلتوا اليه ده صعب جدا جدا 

ربنا يساعدكوا ويرشدكوا 




*​


----------



## ميس (14 مايو 2008)

معك حق. انا ما شفت محمد في منامي ,بس انا انولدت و ديانتي اسلام, و لولا انا مش مقتنعه بالدين كان ما توجهت اصلا الى الدين المسيحي. انا بعرف انه في ناس كتير ارتئ لهم المسيح او حسه فيه, انا نفسي اشوفه او احس فيه لو حتى في حلم.
صحيح انه الشب هو اللي عرفني و هداني على المسيحية, بس الشب بحبني كتير و انا بحبه اكتر و احنا كتير متفاهمين  وحابه ادخل المسيحية وانا معاه بس المشكله انه ما بقدر ارتد عن الاسلام لانه المرتد يقتل و ما بقدر اتزوج غير مسلم لانه الدين عندنا هيك بلزمنا و حتى الحكومة , كيف بقدر ااضي كل عمري معه ازا ما عملنا هيك, هاد الحل الوحيد اللي وجدنا, هو بعشق المسيح و اللي مهونها عليه انه هو بده ياسلم بس بالهويه علشان بس ياخدني و نتزوج و بعدين بنسافر بره م بناخد جنسية تانيه لكن بديانة المسيحية علشان اكون مسيحية قلبا و قالبا و علشان اولادنا ومن وقتها لحد ما ناخد الجنسة رح نعيش عيشة مسيحية ونربي اولادنا عليها, بعرف انه صعب بس هاد الحل الوحيد,
في عيد الميلاد و احد الشعانين و عيد الفصح اخدني على الكنيسة مشان نصلي و طلبنا من يسوع و السيدة مريم انهم يساعدونا و ينورولنا الطريق , اول ما دخلت عالكنيسة حسيت بقشعريرة و خشوع و رهبة. عن جد حسيت اني بنتمي لهاد المكان.
نفسي ارتاح


----------



## ميس (14 مايو 2008)

بعرف انه صعب جدا جدا 
بس كان ديما بقللي انه مشيئة الله فوق مشيئتنا و ان الله يصنع المعجزات
بطلب انكم تصلولي انه ربنا يساعدنا في مشكلتنا و ينورلنا  الطريق
شكرا على مساعتدك, بس انا عندي كتير اسئلة و بدي اعرف الاجوبة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اتمنى ان ارى المسيح في منامي*

*أطرحى اى سؤال انتى عيزاه فى قسم الأسئلة والأجابه 

وبنعمة المسيح هتلاقى الرد عليها​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اتمنى ان ارى المسيح في منامي*

*أولا أهلا بك معنا
ثانيا: يمكنك معرفة المسيحية من خلال الكتاب المقدس, يمكنك أن تبدأي بإنجيل متى
ثالثا: يمكنك ملاقتنا فى هذا الرابط للحوار فى أي أمر فى المسيحية بدون تدخلات إسلامية مزعجة من أحد http://www.truth-way.net/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=103*


----------



## Twin (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اتمنى ان ارى المسيح في منامي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت ميس*

*أولاً مرحباً بكي معنا في كنيستنا الإلكترونية*
*ثانياً تقريباً أنا قرأت معظم مشاركاتك ووجدت بعض النقاط سأحتفظ بها لنفسي الي حين*
*ولكن لي عدة أسئلة لكي*
*1- من طريقة كلماتك أنتي خليجية ؟ ومن هنا أسألك أين تلقيتي بهذا الشاب*
*وكيف صار بكم الحال الي أنت وصلتم للمسيحية*
*هل هو تحدث معكي مباشرة أم أنكي سألتيه لمجرد التعرف والفضول ؟*
*2- هل تعلقك بالمسيحية وتركك الأسلام متعلق بهذا الشاب ؟*
*فهل أذا تركك هذا الشاب لأي ظرف ستعودين للأسلام أم أنكي رفضتيه عن أقتناع وستكملي مسيحيتك وحدك ؟*
*3- أنتي تريدي أن تري المسيح فهل حاولتي وطلبتي بصدق وإيمان أم لمجرد التأكد ؟*
*فلتجيبي نفسك بنفسك*

*عامة يا أختي ميس أنا أقدر ما تقولينه وصدقيني لا أحد يأتي للمسيحية الا أبن النور الأبن الذي يدعوه الله بنفسه فالله هو من يدعو وهو من يجعل الطرق الوعرة مستقيمه وهو من يمهد الهضاب فأطلبيه بإيمان وثقي في أنه سيسمعك وسيريكي مجده *

*وأخيراً أنصحك بقراءة إنجيل معلمنا لوقا وهناك ستري يسوع المحب الذي تبحثي عنه *
*هنــــــــــــــ أفتحي ـــــــــــا*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## ميس (18 مايو 2008)

لأ, انا لست خليجية, انا من الاردن وقد تعرفت الى هذا الشاب من خلال العمل, فانا اعمل في بنك و به مسيحيون و مسلمون.
انا في الحقيقة متشتته , سأخبرك قصتي
عندما كنت صغيرة كنت دائما اتسائل عن المسيحية و تعاليمها لكن لم يكن يجبني احد خوفا من ان اخذ مجرى غير الاسلام , وعندما كبرت, في الثانوية العامة , كنت العب في المنتخب المدرسي لالعاب القوى, وهناك اول شخص صادقته كان مسيحي, و عندما اصبحت علاقتنا تتحول الى الحب , انفصلنا عن بعضنا لكن بقينا على اتصال,في حينها لم اساله عن المسيحية,  كنت دائما احس في نقص بحياتي , احتاج لله دوما , وعندما احسست بضرورة توجهي الى الله , تعمقت في ديني وهو الاسلام, و كنت محافظة على الصلاة دائما و ابدا واقرا القران لكن بدون تدبير لأنه صعب فهمه و يحتاج الى تفسير كل حرف, فبدأت اتشتت, اقول لنفسي,  اني احاول ان اتقرب لله لكني لم اشعر بذلك و لا ادري لماذا. بعدما تخرجت و دخلت مجال العمل , كان شباب كثر يحاولون تاتقرب لي بشتى الطرق  حتى بعرضهم الزواج, لكني لم اكترث لأي احد, و عندما ثبت كموظفة دائمة عينوا لي مكتب  خاص بي, و اتى شاب ليضه لي الكمبيوتر و يعرفني عليه , وهناك بدا قلبي بالتسارع و كان اعجاب متبادل , فقد كان دائما يخرب جهازي ليأتي و يصلحه , لأنه يعمل في قسم الكمبيوتر فهو مهندس كمبيوتر, وبدات علاقتنا كاصدقاء, لكننا لم نستطع كبت  مشاعرنا  لكننا كنا نعرف بان هذا الحب مستحيل , و هنا تساءلت , لماذا دائما اقع في غرام مسيحين, لماذا  من صغري كانت لدي اسئلة حول المسيحية و دائما كنت احب ان اتمعن بالصليب و احب ان ارى الكنيسة و دائما كنت اتمنى ان ادخل واحدة فقط للفضول ؟ عندها بدات ادسال هذا الشاب عن هذا الدين , هو في الحقيقة دارس الدين الاسلامي, تعلمه في صغره, فقد كان يريد ان يصبح راهبا و درس في فلسطين , كان يقول لي , مش اي واحد بقدر يكون راهب,مش متلكم , اي واحد بصير شيخ.
هنا بدات تكثر اسالتي عن هذا الدين , و كان دائما عنده الجواب الشافي, ولم استطع احراجه ابدا, و بدا حبنا يكبر و ايماننا بالله يكبر , لماذا وضعني الرب في طريقه؟ لماذا؟
عندما اصبح حبنا يكبر حاولنا الابتعاد قليلا لكننا لم نستطع. ففكرنا ووجدنا ان هذا هو الحل ,
اعرف انه صعب للغاية و شبه مستحيل , لكن ما العمل؟
 و جوابي على سؤالك, لا اعرف ان ساترك المسيح ان تركني الشاب , لكني اعرف انني لن يهدأ لي بال ما دمت غير مسيحية. ربما لن استطيع ان اكمل بالمسيحية لانني ساتزوج مسلم و اولادي سيكونون مسلمين, فكيف لي هذا؟ 
سالتني ان كانت المسيحية مرتبطة بهذا الشاب.... انت جاوب
اتمنى ان اتزوج الشاب لسببين و هما حبنا الذي لا نستطيع تركه يذبل لانه لن يذبل , وحبي لتعلم المسيحية بعمق وحبي لمعرفة الله و معرفة الحق.


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اتمنى ان ارى المسيح في منامي*

WELCOME 


أنتي تريدي أن تري المسيح لمجرد التأكد 

 انا رايت سيدي المسيح اكثر من مرة في رؤئ و احلام لاني امنت و ايماني  كان كبير انه المسيح يقدر يعمل كل شي و تحدثت معه و طلبته فضهر لي نفسه..​


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اتمنى ان ارى المسيح في منامي*

سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح

اهلا بيكى يا ميس
الاول عايزة اقولك حاجه
اللى بيطلب حاجه بايمان بينولها اطلبى من ربنا نورك قلبك وعقلك ويظهرلك ذاته
الحاجه التانيه 
اللى بيحب المسيح بصحيح ميهمهوش موت انتى خايفه تامنى بالمسيح وتسيرى مسحيه  علشان متمتش
وعايزة الشاب المسيحى يضحى بابديه علشانك حتى لو كان يرجع تانى
الكتاب المقدس بيقول من احب ابا او اما اخا او اختك ابنا او ابنه  اكثر منى لا يستحقنىمن ينكرنى امام الناس انكرة امام ابى الذى فى السموات 
لو الشاب ساب المسيح علشان يبقا ميستحقش يكون واحد من اولادة
ولو صحيح زى ما بتقولى انو كان بيتمنى يكون راهب بس ربنا ماردش
استحاله يفكر ينكر اله اللى فداة لانه هيكون مرتبط بيه
واخير احب اقولك  انى الموضوع دا فيه حاجه غلط
لو انتى بتحبى المسحيه علشان المسيح دورى على الايمان بعيد عن الشاب دا
ولو انتى بتحبى المسيح علشان بتحبى الشاب دا فابعدى عنه علشان متخسرهوش ابديته 
ربنا يرشدكم​


----------



## Twin (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اتمنى ان ارى المسيح في منامي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخت ميس*

*من جديد نلتقي*
*فمرحباً بكي*
*وطبعاً أنا أتشرف أن أكون معكي خطوة بخطوة*
*هنا في هذا الموضوع وفي موضوعك بقسمي أريد أجابة *
*سنتواصل سوياً تحت راية رب المجد يسوع*
*ولكني أحب أن أقول لكي قبل أي شئ ....*
[Q-BIBLE]هَذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتِي أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ. 
لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هَذَا أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ. 
أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ. 
لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ لَكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي. 
لَيْسَ أَنْتُمُ اخْتَرْتُمُونِي بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ وَأَقَمْتُكُمْ لِتَذْهَبُوا وَتَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ وَيَدُومَ ثَمَرُكُمْ لِكَيْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الآبُ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ بِاسْمِي. 
بِهَذَا أُوصِيكُمْ حَتَّى تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً. 
«إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي قَبْلَكُمْ. 
لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ. وَلَكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لِذَلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
*من هذا النص المقدس نجد عدة أشياء*
*أن لا أحد يأتي الي المسيحية الا*
*المختارين فقط*
*ولا أحد ياتي الي المسيحية بدون دعوة*
*فالمسيح تبارك أسمه هو من يدعوا من بين سكان العالم الذين ليسوا من العالم*
*ولهذا يسموا أبناء وأحباء لا عبيد*
*لأن الإنسان وهو بعيد عن الله هو عبد لذاته ولمن حوله*
*أما مع الله الظاهر في الجسد-يسوع المسيح- *
*هو أبن محبوب جداً*
*متفقين*

*وبعيداً عن قصتك هذه *
*وبعيداً عن هذا الشاب الذي كان سبب خلاصك *
*فخلاصك لم ولن يكون به **بل بواسطته *
*فهو وجه نظرك وعيناك فقط الي الذي مات من أجلك ليقيمك معه بالسماء*
*فشكراً لهذا الشاب العظيم الذي أستخدمه الله لمجد أسمه بخلاصك أنت*
*والأن .....*​


ميس قال:


> لأ, انا لست خليجية, انا من الاردن وقد تعرفت الى هذا الشاب من خلال العمل, فانا اعمل في بنك و به مسيحيون و مسلمون.
> انا في الحقيقة متشتته , سأخبرك قصتي
> عندما كنت صغيرة كنت دائما اتسائل عن المسيحية و تعاليمها لكن لم يكن يجبني احد خوفا من ان اخذ مجرى غير الاسلام , وعندما كبرت, في الثانوية العامة , كنت العب في المنتخب المدرسي لالعاب القوى, وهناك اول شخص صادقته كان مسيحي, و عندما اصبحت علاقتنا تتحول الى الحب , انفصلنا عن بعضنا لكن بقينا على اتصال,في حينها لم اساله عن المسيحية, كنت دائما احس في نقص بحياتي , احتاج لله دوما , وعندما احسست بضرورة توجهي الى الله , تعمقت في ديني وهو الاسلام, و كنت محافظة على الصلاة دائما و ابدا واقرا القران لكن بدون تدبير لأنه صعب فهمه و يحتاج الى تفسير كل حرف, فبدأت اتشتت, اقول لنفسي, اني احاول ان اتقرب لله لكني لم اشعر بذلك و لا ادري لماذا. بعدما تخرجت و دخلت مجال العمل , كان شباب كثر يحاولون تاتقرب لي بشتى الطرق حتى بعرضهم الزواج, لكني لم اكترث لأي احد, و عندما ثبت كموظفة دائمة عينوا لي مكتب خاص بي, و اتى شاب ليضه لي الكمبيوتر و يعرفني عليه , وهناك بدا قلبي بالتسارع و كان اعجاب متبادل , فقد كان دائما يخرب جهازي ليأتي و يصلحه , لأنه يعمل في قسم الكمبيوتر فهو مهندس كمبيوتر, وبدات علاقتنا كاصدقاء, لكننا لم نستطع كبت مشاعرنا لكننا كنا نعرف بان هذا الحب مستحيل , و هنا تساءلت , لماذا دائما اقع في غرام مسيحين, لماذا من صغري كانت لدي اسئلة حول المسيحية و دائما كنت احب ان اتمعن بالصليب و احب ان ارى الكنيسة و دائما كنت اتمنى ان ادخل واحدة فقط للفضول ؟ عندها بدات ادسال هذا الشاب عن هذا الدين , هو في الحقيقة دارس الدين الاسلامي, تعلمه في صغره, فقد كان يريد ان يصبح راهبا و درس في فلسطين , كان يقول لي , مش اي واحد بقدر يكون راهب,مش متلكم , اي واحد بصير شيخ.
> هنا بدات تكثر اسالتي عن هذا الدين , و كان دائما عنده الجواب الشافي, ولم استطع احراجه ابدا, و بدا حبنا يكبر و ايماننا بالله يكبر , لماذا وضعني الرب في طريقه؟ لماذا؟
> ...


 
*الي هنا نكتفي*
*أسئلة كثيرة تدور بعقلك وجوابها واحد*
*وهو أنك مختارة من الله لتكوني أبنه*
*قد تكون الطريقة غريبة أمام وفي نظر بعض الناس *
*ولكني علي ثقة أن الله يتعامل معنا بطريقتنا نحن لا بطريقته هو*
*فهو يتعامل معنا علي قرد أستطاعتنا*
*فأنت لن تهدئي مادمت غير مسيحية والأن فرصتك واضحه لنجاتك*
[Q-BIBLE] 
 هُوَذَا الآنَ وَقْتٌ مَقْبُولٌ. هُوَذَا الآنَ يَوْمُ خَلاَصٍ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
*فهذا هو يوم خلاصك*
*أركعي الأن وأخفضي رأسك*
*وأصرخي بصوتك العالي صوت يخترق طيات قلبك وغلفيه بدموعك*
*وقولي ....*
*



يارب أنني أتيك اليوم طالبه نجاه 
إن كنت تري أنني أستحقك النجاه لا بسبب بري وطهري بل بسبب محبتك لي أنا الإنسانة الضعيفة
فلتهبه لي
أنا الأن أتيه أليك بكل ما فيا 
أطلب خلاصك ونجاتك 
أطلب رحمتك
فهل ستهبها لي أم ستتركني أعاني الي أن يأتي يوم خلاصي
يارب يا ملك الكون يا خالق الكل 
أرحمني أنا الإنسانه
أظهر لي ذاتك عرفني طرقك أرشدني وعرفني أين تربض وقت الظهيرة 
كي أتي أليك وأنا محملة بكل ماضيا وحاضري ومستقبلي لأسلمك أياهم لتنقلني من الظلمة للنور
لتلبسني الحلة الجديدة التي تلقيك بأبنه لله
وها أنا أنتظرك وسأنتظرك الي أن تخلصني
أمين

أنقر للتوسيع...

**وبعد أن تنتهي أقرأي هذا مرة ثانية*
*وعيدي صياغة تفكيرك من جديد*
*وهل ستعلقي خلاصك عليه إن لم يكن في أرادة الله ومشيئته*


ميس قال:


> اتمنى ان اتزوج الشاب لسببين و هما حبنا الذي لا نستطيع تركه يذبل لانه لن يذبل , وحبي لتعلم المسيحية بعمق وحبي لمعرفة الله و معرفة الحق.


 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## ميس (19 مايو 2008)

عن جد قلبي انشرح بالصلاة اللي كتبتللي اياها,
تعلقي بالمسيحية ليس معلق بهذا الشاب. لكنه سيساعدني بخطواتي و يدلني على الطريق الصحيح, لكن حبي له كبير جدا و هو متعلق بي جدا , وهو لن ينكر الله , حاشا الله , بل الايمان كما قلتم بالقلب, انا مسلمة بالهوية لكن ليس بالقلب, هو سوف يغير هذه الهوية اي فقط (على الورق ) لكنه لن ينكر الله ابدا


----------



## ميس (19 مايو 2008)

بنت الفادي
مضوعي ما فيه اشي غلط, هذه قصتي و حياتي التي اعيشها الان,
بعدين انا لا اريد ان اصبح مسيحية لانني خائفة من الموت , انا لم اقل هذا باي شكل من الاشكال, ان الموت حق على كل انسان يا اختي . اني اريد المسيح للايمان به فقط, الكل سيفنى اللا الله.


----------



## ميس (21 مايو 2008)

لقد تحققت امنيتي,
لم اعرف انها ستتحقق بهذه السرعة, لا ادري ان كان هو تواصل معي , لكني اشعر بانه هو الذي ظهر لي.
بينما كنت نائمة, وقت الفجر تقريبا, كنت احلم بشئ لا اتذكره صراحة ,لكن بوسط هذا الحلم ظهر فجأة رجل  لكن وجهه ليس به ملامح, فقط نور ابيض , وجهه ابيض بالكامل, واقترب مني بسرعة واصطدم بي, احسست بانه قد دخل في جسدي, و قد كان الشعور حقيقيا و ليس حلم , اذ انني استيقظت بسرعة و كانت دهشتي اكبر حين ظهر لي نور على الحائظ كبر و كبر هذا النور ثم تلاشى تقريبا و حدث ذلك في ثواني , و كانت دقات قلبي سريعة , وهذا الذي دعاني للاقتناع بان هذا من عمل الله و طريقة يقول لي بها انه موجود و يريد ان يدخل قلبي, واقول الان اني مستعده له و اريد ان ادخله الى قلبي.
لم اتوقع ان يحصل لي هذا الشيئ, لكن الله راى انني صادقة و صليت من كل قلبي.
المسيح هو الحق, وقد بدأت بالقتناع بذلك , وهذا ما اراد الله ان يريني ايه من البداية
ولك المجد يا ربي


----------



## نفيين1988 (21 مايو 2008)

لا احد يتخيل مدى سعادى وانا اقرا الموضوع اشكرك يا رب لن تنسى ابناءك دائما 

مبروك اختى ميس الحياة الابدية  ساذكرك فى صلاتى انتى وحبيبك واتمنى الكم حياة ابدية سعيدة

الى الاخوة القائمين على المنتدى نرجوا المتابعة مع المؤمنون الجدد والاتصال باقرب كنيسة فى الاردن للاخت ميس لمتابعتها


----------



## ميس (21 مايو 2008)

شكرا نيفين 
لكن لدي سؤال................
ان اسلم هذا الشاب و كما قلت فقط بالهوية , و قلبا انا و هو مسيحيين , هل ان استطعنا الزواج سيسمح لنا ان نتكلل , لنه يازمنا المباركو من الرب , و سيؤسفني ان لم نستطع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اتمنى ان ارى المسيح في منامي*



ميس قال:


> شكرا نيفين
> لكن لدي سؤال................
> ان اسلم هذا الشاب و كما قلت فقط بالهوية , و قلبا انا و هو مسيحيين , هل ان استطعنا الزواج سيسمح لنا ان نتكلل , لنه يازمنا المباركو من الرب , و سيؤسفني ان لم نستطع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*كلا يا أخت ميس, فعلاقتنا مع الله ينبغي أن تكون مبنية على الإيمان به والثقه فيه والصدق فى أمور حياتنا, أطلبي من الرب يسوع أن يقود حياتك كأب لك, وتأكدى أنه سيختار لك الأفضل, نحن لا ننتمي لإله ضعيف حتى نتحايل على أمور حياتنا, بل ننتمي لإله قوي ومٌحب, فلا داعي لأي أمر فيه تحايل*


----------



## peace_86 (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اتمنى ان ارى المسيح في منامي*

*هلليلويا إختي ميس... هلليلويا
ربي يباركك ويقويك
بجد فرحتيني يا أختي..

30: عن جد أختي لازم زغروطة كبيرة ليكي يا ميس 30:​*


----------



## امير القلوب (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اتمنى ان ارى المسيح في منامي*

انا سعيد بيكي بس ارجاء اوعي تعرفي المسيح او تدخلي الديانه المسيحيه علشان حبك بالشاب اللي انت بتحبيه لو انت بتحبي يسوع بجد روحي ليه علشان شخصه مش علشان اي حاجه تاني شخص المسيح بس وبعد كده هتلاقي كل حاجه اتصلحت وتغيرت بس اللي هو في مصلحتك وفي مشيئتك فاهمه لان كل الاعمال تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله اوعي تنسي النصيحه ديه


----------



## روح بلا جسد (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اتمنى ان ارى المسيح في منامي*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه

 أجمعين 

اختى فى الله ميس 

اسمحى لى ان اشارك معاكى هذا الحديث الشيك والاكثر من روعه 

واسمحى لى ان اقول ما فهمت من اسلوبك فى الكلام والحديث

 معا الاخوات 

اللاسف اختى فى الله هذا التفكير غلط فى غلط 

تفتكرى ان الحل ان تتركى دينك من اجل شاب

او من اجل حب 

انظرى حولك وفكرى الف الف مره ان تذهبى الى دين اخر 

غير دين الاسلام 

الذى مات عليه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

والذى مات عليه كل الرسل والانبياء والمرسلين 

صلى الى اله واحد راب واحد 

راب المسلم والمسيحى 

صلى صلاه استخاره 

وان شاء الله هتوصلى الى الحل الصحيح

بنسبه الى كلام الاخت الذى تقول 

هل ظهر ليكى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وهل ظهر اليكى انتى سيدنا عيسى

وخليكى فاكره اختى فى الله ميس 

ان الله ذكر فى المصحف الشريف 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد)

صدق الله العظيم


واحمدى ربنا على نعمه الاسلام

وموتى وانتى مسلمه

اسف جدا على اطلتى فى الحديث 

اخوكى فى الله 

مسلم




*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اتمنى ان ارى المسيح في منامي*



روح بلا جسد قال:


> *
> 
> وموتى وانتى مسلمه
> 
> *​



*فعلا, الإسلام موت, أما المسيحية فحياه, فماذا ستختار يا روح لا جسد, الموت أم الحياة

لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ (يو  3 :  16)
الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ والَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللَّهِ» (يو  3 :  36)​​​*​


----------



## روح بلا جسد (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اتمنى ان ارى المسيح في منامي*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ان الدين عند الله هوة الاسلام 

وانا عندما قصدت ان اقول الى الفتاه  موتى وانتى مسلمه 

اى موتى على دين الله

نحن المسلمين نامن بكل الكتب السماويه  نامن بمسحيه واليهوديه والسلاميه 

اى هيه الانجيل والطوراه والقران الكريم والظابور 

ام انتم ما تامنو الا بدين واحد او كتاب واحد 

ومعنا السلام ان نسلم لكل ما امر بيه الله عز وجل 

من حلاله وحرامه 

وكل الكتب المساويه بدون التحريف واقصد التحريف

لان الكتب المساويه بدون القران يوجد بيها كلها تحريف 

ارجع الى مرجعى ان كل الكتب السماويه تدعو الى السلام 

وعباده الله الواحد القهار ونامن بكل انبياء الله ورسله من نوح وابرهيم 

وموسى وعيسى ابن مريم وسيدنا وسيد الخلق اجمعين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وهذا ما قصدت موتى وانتى مسلمه 


اى موتى وانتى على دين الله الحق 


ولكم جزيل الشكر 

روح بلا جسد


*​


----------



## روح بلا جسد (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اتمنى ان ارى المسيح في منامي*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *فعلا, الإسلام موت, أما المسيحية فحياه, فماذا ستختار يا روح لا جسد, الموت أم الحياة
> 
> لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ (يو  3 :  16)
> الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ والَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللَّهِ» (يو  3 :  36)​*





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ان الدين عند الله هوة الاسلام 

وانا عندما قصدت ان اقول الى الفتاه  موتى وانتى مسلمه 

اى موتى على دين الله

نحن المسلمين نامن بكل الكتب السماويه  نامن بمسحيه واليهوديه والسلاميه 

اى هيه الانجيل والطوراه والقران الكريم والظابور 

ام انتم ما تامنو الا بدين واحد او كتاب واحد 

ومعنا السلام ان نسلم لكل ما امر بيه الله عز وجل 

من حلاله وحرامه 

وكل الكتب المساويه بدون التحريف واقصد التحريف

لان الكتب المساويه بدون القران يوجد بيها كلها تحريف 

ارجع الى مرجعى ان كل الكتب السماويه تدعو الى السلام 

وعباده الله الواحد القهار ونامن بكل انبياء الله ورسله من نوح وابرهيم 

وموسى وعيسى ابن مريم وسيدنا وسيد الخلق اجمعين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وهذا ما قصدت موتى وانتى مسلمه 


اى موتى وانتى على دين الله الحق 


ولكم جزيل الشكر 

روح بلا جسد


*​


----------



## marie153 (4 يونيو 2008)

ميس قال:


> معك حق. انا ما شفت محمد في منامي ,بس انا انولدت و ديانتي اسلام, و لولا انا مش مقتنعه بالدين كان ما توجهت اصلا الى الدين المسيحي. انا بعرف انه في ناس كتير ارتئ لهم المسيح او حسه فيه, انا نفسي اشوفه او احس فيه لو حتى في حلم.
> صحيح انه الشب هو اللي عرفني و هداني على المسيحية, بس الشب بحبني كتير و انا بحبه اكتر و احنا كتير متفاهمين  وحابه ادخل المسيحية وانا معاهيعني لولا الشلي لما اقتنعت بالمسيحية بس المشكله انه ما بقدر ارتد عن الاسلام لانه المرتد يقتل و ما بقدر اتزوج غير مسلم لانه الدين عندنا هيك بلزمنا و حتى الحكومة , كيف بقدر ااضي كل عمري معه ازا ما عملنا هيك, هاد الحل الوحيد اللي وجدنا, هو بعشق المسيح و هل الاسلام يكره النبي عيسى دا في سوره انزلها الله يتحدث فيها عن النبي عيسى ومريم العدراء و لا نسيتي و اللي مهونها عليه انه هو بده ياسلم بس بالهويه علشان بس ياخدني و نتزوج و بعدين بنسافر بره م بناخد جنسية تانيه لكن بديانة المسيحية علشان اكون مسيحية قلبا و قالبا و علشان اولادنا ومن وقتها لحد ما ناخد الجنسة رح نعيش عيشة مسيحية ونربي اولادنا عليها, انت متأكدة ان هدا الدين هو الدين الحق.انت نستعدة انك تعبدي النبى عيسى بدل الله الواحد الاحد.يا اختي انا مريت بنفس تجربتك و مخطوبة لصني اعتنق الاسلام قبل حتى ما اتعرف عليه و كان مسيحي و اخد نضرة سيئة عن الاسلام بس بعد ما عاشر المسلمين دخل الاسلام اقتناعا.في الوقت اكل الناس بتعتنق الاسلام انت ترتدي.طب لنت عندك الحظ الكبير بشوفتك للرسول الكريم في الوقت الي انا احلم اني اشوفو.لازم تشكري الله على انك مسلمة.و على كل حال كل واحد حر في اختياره بس علي شرط انك ماتندميش لان القطار يكون فاتك.استغفري الله و صلي صلاة الاستخارة حبيبتي و اكيد راح يهديك الله الى طريق الحق.و ما تنسي انو راح ينجم من زواجك اطفال امهم مرتدة و راح تتحملى مسؤولية تربيتهم المسيحية.
> في عيد الميلاد و احد الشعانين و عيد الفصح اخدني على الكنيسة مشان نصلي و طلبنا من يسوع و السيدة مريم انهم يساعدونا و ينورولنا الطريق , اول ما دخلت عالكنيسة حسيت بقشعريرة و خشوع و رهبة. طب شو رايحة تحسي لو دخلت الكعبة الشريفة و تقومي اليل في رمضان وجو الاعياد المسلمة.اه انت الظاهر مو مسلمة ادا كان عندك اعتراض على دينك حاولي انك تفهميه مس زي ما قلت القران صعب فهمو.طبعل يل حبيبتي دا كلام الله مش كلام البشر و فيه كتب التفسير و فىه الائمة و الشيوخ و تقدري تساليهمهداك الله حبيبتي و وفقك بس الحب الاخرة احين من شهوات الدنيا


----------

